# Cleaning and Company



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think I'm like most here, doing basic cleaning until those days expecting company. My DD and grand kids are coming this weekend. So it's major cleaning. I am down to the bathroom sinks and toilet, kitchen counters, junk in the laundry room, and floor boards, and sweeping the sidewalk. Not bad. I had bought one of those Bissel floor washing things. Boy, does that work well! It does not get edges, but clean is clean and dries fast. The dirty water is shocking! My main goal has been clutter removal.

For some strange reason, this house has almost no closet space. Yes there are closets in each bedroom, but only one coat and shoe closet by the door and a small linen closet. One good thing is I have tossed so much over 10 years just to have room. Thank God for Rubbermaid. 

And I did clean up the junk in my chicken area and fixed all the things that were "jury rigged' WITH things that are jury rigged but that work smoothly.

I'll be glad when it's done!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Wow!!!I got the same problem.I don't have closet space or a basement or garage and Dale is always bringing home other peoples junk.I went on the warpath this year and got a dumpster in the driveway.Everything is going in the dumpster,I just have to do it when he's not home and set an unbreakable rule-if it's in the dumpster,it stays in the dumpster.It's amazing the amount of junk coming out of the yard and house,including the shingles from when we had to replace the roof almost ten years ago.I'm seeing driveway I haven't seen in years.And if a family friend doesn't come this year and move his tractor implements from all over my backyard to one side,I'm posting them on Craig's list for free-first come,first served.I've been nagging for almost 5 years about that and it's MY yard,not a storage place,he's got them spread all over and they are an eyesore I have to look at everyday and I want my yard back.I'm not nagging any more,I'm doing.And I've made myself very clear to everybody involved for several years.I won't be ignored this year or I'm giving it away.My foot is down and the junk will be removed.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Good for you! We moved down here from NY 13 years ago and of course I brought everything I had. It widdled down every year because there is just no storage room in the house, and the 2 car garage is taken up with hubby's work benches. I have a shed and because it's hot in there, and there used to be vermin in there, I store everything in Rubbermaid containers. My vacuum is stored standing in front of the bathroom door, LOL. Hubs did grudgingly give me a few feet of space in the garage for my vacuum and floor cleaner, and a shelf. How nice of him! He made such a face!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I got bored one day and made some fuel tabs for practice.They are made of dryer lint,vaseline,a toilet paper tube and wax.Each tube makes 3-4 tabs.They are suppose to burn for 15-20 minutes and start a fire in the worst conditions.I needed to try them out and Dale had a pile of warped wood he was "saving" for "something".It was wet and rotting so while he was at work I tested my fuel tabs on that pile.They worked great!!!When he got home the wood was a pile of smoking ashes.I reclaimed another part of my driveway.Boy,was he mad!!!I got 2 fuel tabs left and another pile of wood to burn.I may show him how well my little stupid project(his words LOL)worked and burn that one,too.Today!!!I'm slowly getting rid of 16 years worth of junk and garbage but we're making great progress.Plus,we have to get the goose house finished so they can go out and stay out,they are taking up too much time carrying them out and then back in at night,cleaning pools and brooders,feeding and watering constantly and moving their pen everyday because of all the poop.It never stops and I still need to put peppers in the ground and plant corn,squash and melons.At least I got all the chickens wormed this morning.We're getting good at that.27 chickens wormed in a little over 30 minutes.It used to take more than an hour.


----------

